# How do I properly do a water change?



## l.jaye12 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I recently set up an never used fish tank that has been sitting in storage for awhile. I cleaned and set it up Thursday (8/8) and water conditioned it with aqua safe. Saturday I test the water and pH level was 7.6, ammonia 0 ppm, nitrite 0 ppm and nitrate 0 ppm, so I added two fish a black moor and orange oranda to the 10 gallon tank that is temporarily housing them. Monday I tested the water again everything was similar but the ammonia went up to 0.25, which I will be testing again today. I'm planning on doing an 20%-25% water change tomorrow but I want to know how to properly do it. I'm a little confused about the water conditioner, if I should add it or how much to add. I also want to know if it's okay to switch the water conditioner to Prime or if it's best to stick with aqua safe. Thanks for taking the time to read, your input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many use "gravel vacumms" to clean the substrate when they change water.Removing any accumalated debris is helpful when changing water.Otherwise you can just syphon water out.
Dechlorinate replacement water and try to match it up with tank temp.add back slowly(1-2 minutes).
Many here use prime.It is a good product that performs dechlorinating as well as neutrlising heavy metals found in many peoples source water.
I'll add to reduce ammonia(or other nutrients) that the % of water changed is the % of nutrient reduction(example is 1ppm ammonia and a 50% water change will yield .5ppm ammonia).So let your test tell you how much to change.
You will probly need to test everyday as your filter is not cycled.The two goldfish will quickly outgrow your 10g and likely cause you plenty of maintenance(water changes).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Steps are as follows:
Step 1: Set up bucket, turn off filter and heater, start siphon.
Step 2: SKIP TO 3 IF PLANTED. Remove decorations and place in bucket. Vacuum gravel by pushing large-diameter end of siphon hose into gravel and move it around, sucking up "mulm" (debris, uneaten food, fish poo) as you go.
Step 3: Rinse out filter media in bucket of water from the tank. Change filter media if needed (carbon every 2-3 weeks, bio media and foam only if they're falling apart). Rinse all new filter media thoroughly in sink, then swish in bucket of used tank water.
Step 4: Empty old fish tank water into house plants/garden.
Step 5: Fill bucket with clean water. IF PLANTED, add ferts. Add dechlorinator, a.k.a. tap water conditioner.
Step 6: Prop bucket on top of tank, siphon water into tank. DO NOT DUMP.
Step 7: Turn heater and filter back on. Re-prime filter if needed to get it going again (i.e. fill the filter with water).


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Just to elaborate on adding dechlorinator (E.g. "Prime") to the new water to be added to the tank:

There are 2 methods:

Option 1 my preferred method (because it's less work but uses more Prime, but Prime is pretty cheap): just add the amount of prime you will need for the *entire tank* water volume to the main tank just after you have removed for example 30% of the water and are about to add new water.

Option 2: pre-treat just the water you're going to add to the tank with Prime, *prior* to adding it to the tank. Prime neutralizes chlorine upon contact. It's better to overestimate with Prime.

Btw, I also found it's useful to keep a digital thermometer on my tank while I'm adding new water. So I can make sure I have the temperature relatively well matched.

If your tank is bigger than 10-20 gallons, i would suggest investing in a *python* water changer or similar which you can hook up to your sink so you're not hauling buckets around. If they're small tanks, then buckets work just fine.

Depending on how heavily stocked your tank is, that will dictate a minimum amount of water changes you will need to keep the water quality up. Generally, for a fully stocked tank (see Aqadvisor.com to estimate your stocking level), typically people change about 25-35% of water once a week. 

-Zeke



Gizmo said:


> Steps are as follows:
> Step 1: Set up bucket, turn off filter and heater, start siphon.
> Step 2: SKIP TO 3 IF PLANTED. Remove decorations and place in bucket. Vacuum gravel by pushing large-diameter end of siphon hose into gravel and move it around, sucking up "mulm" (debris, uneaten food, fish poo) as you go.
> Step 3: Rinse out filter media in bucket of water from the tank. Change filter media if needed (carbon every 2-3 weeks, bio media and foam only if they're falling apart). Rinse all new filter media thoroughly in sink, then swish in bucket of used tank water.
> ...


----------

